# 1940 Western Flyer Southern Fried



## stezell (Nov 24, 2018)

I finally got started on my Western Flyer badged Huffman bike with the cool 3 ribbed tank. I kind of have the opposite problem of monkeyarms I'm finding OG paint on the tank and can make out WF letters on the tank, but most is off the fenders except the underside and I see where the striping goes on the fenders as well. So what do you guys say, it seems like a lot of work to uncover not much OG paint on the fenders, unless I strip them to the bare metal. This really is my first project I've posted on here.

Thanks, Sean


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 24, 2018)

Cool bike! Looking forward to seeing how it turns out!


----------



## stezell (Nov 25, 2018)

I've decided to change the name of my project to Southern Fried Western Flyer, eventually you'll see why, like it or not!


----------



## Sven (Nov 26, 2018)

Looking good..Keep us posted


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 26, 2018)

Try to save the paint!  It can be very easy to do (other times misery), fender tops sometimes have better paint then their underside.  They may come out better than you think.

Yesterday I worked on uncovering the OG remaining paint on Aerocycle fenders (see below).  I'd much rather have these fenders with broken-down original paint because it will match better the fork and frame with the same.  Repainted fenders just will not be as fitting for my bike.

The fenders on my Firestone Supreme are misery times ten, I am going to make another go on them soon but who knows.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/huffman-firestone-supreme-streamline-help-needed-please.116827/


----------



## stezell (Nov 26, 2018)

Looking good Brant, I hear you on the misery. I've decided to remove the house paint and see what's left of the original. Yeah that to me is the most exciting part, like finding a buried treasure, lol!

Thanks, Sean


----------



## stezell (Nov 26, 2018)

Hey Brant does that Everclear work good at paint removal?

Thanks, Sean


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 26, 2018)

stezell said:


> Hey Brant does that Everclear work good at paint removal?
> 
> Thanks, Sean




Everclear is the first thing I try. It will not work with every type of paint; I will then try Goof-off, Acetone, lacquer thinner. From my experience, often Everclear will take off house paint but works more slowly on the bike’s OG paint so you have more control on removal. I prefer it over denatured alcohol because it doesn’t have toxic additives; secondly I have found that the additives in denatured alcohol will often cause secondary hazing or mating effect the paint you are trying to save (the hazing sometimes isn’t present at first but shows up over time). Things to keep in mind, depending on your state, the proof level of the Everclear will be different. Higher proof, 190 vs 180 doesn’t translate to working better. Often the higher proof is too “hot” on the paint and it is harder to control removal. I often add water to the Everclear to slow down the action.

The key is to work SMALL: test small areas first, and then on try to remove paint from small areas at a time. This takes longer but you’ll get better results.

Also use small pieces of cut of t-shirt or towel; I prefer pieces about 2 by 2 inches. When they are saturated with paint discard! Often you can only get a single swipe per cloth! Discard, otherwise all you are doing is moving paint, not removing it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 26, 2018)

I will be watching this one Sean!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 26, 2018)

Keep the pictures coming Sean, I can wait to see it done!


----------



## stezell (Nov 26, 2018)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Keep the pictures coming Sean, I can wait to see it done!



Will do Brant. I guess the original light would have been mounted between the fender and fork. The light must have been a Delta sealed light, there are no holes in the fender for a light. Like the two in these ads. 

Thanks, Sean


----------



## stezell (Nov 30, 2018)

Started on the frame this afternoon. There are some bare spots, but it seems like there's still a bit of original paint. Yes Brant I'm going slow with it.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 30, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## stezell (Nov 30, 2018)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Looking good!



Thanks Eric, I don't know if the house paint bonded to the original or it was already gone before the person painted it.

Sean


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 30, 2018)

stezell said:


> Thanks Eric, I don't know if the house paint bonded to the original or it was already gone before the person painted it.
> 
> Sean




Haha! Kind of like mine but not as bad. I just used the beveled edge of the back of the scraper and rubbed with firm pressure. Where there was paint, it pretty much crumbled off and left a waxy residue. Areas that were bare metal was stuck pretty good. Your original paint is in MUCH better shape than mine.  Keep up the good work my friend! 

Eric


----------



## Scribble (Dec 2, 2018)

Love Huffman's here is mine, can't wait to see more of yours.


----------



## stezell (Dec 3, 2018)

Scribble said:


> View attachment 912947
> Love Huffman's here is mine, can't wait to see more of yours.



Myself as well Scribble, I always like your taillight man.
Sean


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 6, 2018)

Looks great nice job , i hope you enjoy the bike !


----------



## stezell (Mar 23, 2019)

I haven't forgotten about you guys, just busy with other projects. Coming along slowly but surely.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 24, 2019)

Great work Sean! I was just thinking about hitting you up about this project yesterday. Beautiful!  Looks like it will be ready just in time for good weather.


----------



## stezell (Mar 24, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Great work Sean! I was just thinking about hitting you up about this project yesterday. Beautiful!  Looks like it will be ready just in time for good weather.



Thanks Eric I appreciate it sir, I need to make a bracket for the headlight.


----------



## stezell (Apr 5, 2019)

Getting so much closer, real soon!


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 10, 2019)

That looks so much better. I like the color that was hiding underneath.


----------

